# Brushless Dynos?



## th1 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a dyno available to the public for brushless motors? I like to have a dyno and it is hold my swithc to brushless..

thanks


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Why would you want to dyno a brushless motor? If you feel the need to do so it can be done with a Fantom dyno and a CE Turbo Dyno(I haven't tried the CE w/ BL). I tried the Fantom with all of my BL motors before I sold it with my lathes and other motor building tools. If you don't already have a dyno it is an expense that won't make you any faster. 

A poorly set up chassis will be highly magnified with BL motors due to the close power and RPM of BL design.

The motors are so close in performance that dyno's are really not needed. If you are trying to convince yourself to switch to BL motors I highly recommend it.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> The motors are so close in performance that dyno's are really not needed.


As a guy who loves crunching numbes...I'm more interested in a B/L dyno to compare one motor to another (10.5 vs. 13.5 vs. 17.5, etc.)

Sometimes it's a MONTH between races..so spending time on a DYNO can be a interesting way to pass time.

As far as dynoing a dozen or more motors in search for 'the perfect motor' - the heck with THAT - LEARN the one you have...and TUNE the chassis once you get the motor close.


----------



## th1 (Sep 30, 2003)

I thought that the rpms were way too high for a fantom. i have all this equiptment and like to crunch numbers as swtour said


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

We used to dyno 9 turn mod motors on them at 60,000 rpm. Fantom only runs them at 5 volts.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

I have made my own chassis dyno for brushed,brushless, nitro, 2W,4W vehicles on one dyno like the full size race cars. :thumbsup:

Takes the guess work out of rollout, gearing and tire growth!
Life is good..


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

RPM said:


> I have made my own chassis dyno for brushed,brushless, nitro, 2W,4W vehicles on one dyno like the full size race cars. :thumbsup:
> 
> Takes the guess work out of rollout, gearing and tire growth!
> Life is good..


Alright let's see the pics of this thing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

How about a CHASSIS Dyno (crude) with a Eagle Tree Data Logger hooked up all tied into your LAPTOP...


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

swtour said:


> As a guy who loves crunching numbes...I'm more interested in a B/L dyno to compare one motor to another (10.5 vs. 13.5 vs. 17.5, etc.)
> 
> Sometimes it's a MONTH between races..so spending time on a DYNO can be a interesting way to pass time.
> 
> As far as dynoing a dozen or more motors in search for 'the perfect motor' - the heck with THAT - LEARN the one you have...and TUNE the chassis once you get the motor close.


You forgot the 3.5 .
How are your eyes doing, much better I hope :thumbsup:.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...hopefully the Eye will start doing better next week...Surgery next Wednesday...


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

swtour said:


> As a guy who loves crunching numbes...I'm more interested in a B/L dyno to compare one motor to another (10.5 vs. 13.5 vs. 17.5, etc.)
> .


This dyno will do it all, brushless, brushed, even nitro.
Built in computer needs no laptop. :thumbsup:

Will post pictures after its on the R/C TV live show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The chassis dyno sounds like the real tool here. I can uderstand wanting to calc. tire growth for tuning at high speeds, but dyno testing a brushless motor? You know what my dyno would say if I put my brushless onit??????MORE MOTOR THAN WHAT YOU NEED ANYWAY SO DONT SWEAT IT!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

No such thing as too much motor, just too little traction.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

If the motor is too big than you need to play golf or yatzee. LOL Runtime will dictate how big you can run. I could run 4.5 sprint car on carpet with a 6 cell but can't make 4 minutes. I can just make time with a 3.5 with a 4 cell pan car!!


----------

